# Al Nahda Sharjah?



## Amal_44

Hi all, my husband will be working in the Al Qusais area and we are looking for a decent (modest) apartment with 3 bedrooms and a play area and pool. He wanted to check out the Sharjah side because he said it might only be 15 mins. to work (used to a long commute in any case) and it seems the rents are reasonable. But, we've never been there (well I haven't, he may have but doesnt remember exactly). So does anyone have any input on this area? Oh and more importantly, is it permissible to work in Dubai but live in Sharjah or would the residency permit only allow or specify within Dubai limits? Thanks in advance~


----------



## nm62

3 bed room flat in Nahda 1 and 2 would be dh 65000 (inclusive of Dewa, other things) approximately...

i know someone living near to metro station (Mulla plaza) dh 85000 (inclusive Dewa, swimming pool, play area)... they are shifting and living home furnished... looking for someone to rent it... main road... good location... 

however Sharjah will be much cheaper.... dh 50000 (approx.)


----------



## md000

Amal_44 said:


> Hi all, my husband will be working in the Al Qusais area and we are looking for a decent (modest) apartment with 3 bedrooms and a play area and pool. He wanted to check out the Sharjah side because he said it might only be 15 mins. to work (used to a long commute in any case) and it seems the rents are reasonable. But, we've never been there (well I haven't, he may have but doesnt remember exactly). So does anyone have any input on this area? Thanks in advance ~



My wife (asian) and I (western) lived in the Buhairah corniche area of Sharjah. The facilities, our home, and all services were great. Here are some points from our experience living in Sharjah:

1) Choose your building wisely. We lived in the Sheikh's son's building. Our electricity never went out - unlike some other areas in Sharjah.
2) Sharjah is a place for families. We were child-less at the time and didn't really fit in there. There isn't much to do for a young couple without children. On the other hand, I know families there that really enjoy it.
3) How often you will go to Dubai proper (past Al Nahda and into the Dubai Mall/Marina/southern areas of Dubai)? If you will go a lot - this will be painful. The traffic is atrocious going to Dubai from 6-10 AM and coming back to Sharjah from 3-8 PM. It pretty much sucks.
4) Alcohol. There is none in Sharjah and it is illegal to possess, be under the influence or to have anything to do with alcohol. We bent these rules occasionally, but the Sharjah police are MUCH more strict than the Dubai police.
5) Racial make up of your family. I hate putting race into anything, but it does matter. I know people who absolutely LOVE Sharjah - for living and enjoying life. Those that do are more likely to be Indian, Pakistani or Arab. This, I believe, is because there are more Indians, Pakistanis and Arabs in Sharjah than westerners and asians. We left Sharjah without making a single friend.
6) Stigma. When you tell people you are from Sharjah - they usually gasp in horror. 

I guarantee you that most people on this list will comment that Sharjah sucks and that you should move to "Dubai proper". But really, if you are looking to stay in/around Sharjah, have kids, and are not interested in partying, then Sharjah might be for you.

Oh - and if you have a Dubai-based visa, you can live in Sharjah.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Amal_44

Great, thank you for the thorough reply! We are in the latter category already with children, done partying/never was into drinking, he is Arab even though I am not, and he is very concerned about getting the most for the money/very thrifty etc. and we should be there long enough to enjoy activities in Dubai too.


----------



## BedouGirl

Actually, although it doesn't matter for Amal, I have known people who live in Sharjah to have liquor licences (no idea how or if it can still be done) and I believe the rugby club there serves alcohol.


----------



## NeoPhoenix

The rugby club does serve alcohol to its members.

I live in Al Nahda and work in Al Qusais  so i can give you some input.

I'm living in a 2 bedroom apartment and the yearly rent is 35k. VERY cheap imo. 

There is a catch. The traffic towards Dubai (from Sharjah) in the mornings are quite miserable. You might have to leave a buffer of about 30 mins if you dont want to be late.

And its vice versa in the evenings, coming from Dubai to Sharjah after 5 PM can seem like a tedious task. But the fact is that its not stagnant traffic and you'll get home (you might have to spend 10-15 mins crossing 2 kilometers though).

The place is pretty nice IMO, but it is said to be illegal to have alcohol inside the house(although most households keep some) so it may or may not be a deal breaker.

There is a park in the middle of Al Nahda, theres a Lulu Hypermarket quite close by and you have a wide array of restaurants in case you want your food delivered.

There is no issue having visa from a Dubai company and living in Sharjah as your Visa is for UAE.

Sharjah has SEWA(exactly the same as DEWA) and their bills can be paid in any UAE Xchange outlets.

If you need to know anything more, let me know


----------



## Amal_44

thanks! ohhh, Al Nahda was at the top of my list but I wasnt expecting 30 minutes  and he was considering Buhaira as well but that seems even farther?? but on the up side, the work ends well before 5 pm. What are the "morning hours" for traffic congestion, I mean how early would it start, do you know?


----------



## nm62

i will tell you a easy way...
go on google map...

search for the company's exact location (this is mainly industrial area)...
may be you can find something in that area itself... or on other side in Dubai itself


----------



## Amal_44

lol I did exactly that, but you know they dont usually account for traffic  It said from Al Nahda Sharjah side to work was 12 minutes.


----------



## Amal_44

Do we have to go through the Salik from Sharjah to Al Qusais???


----------



## nm62

Amal_44 said:


> Do we have to go through the Salik from Sharjah to Al Qusais???






NO!!!!


----------



## Amal_44

nm62 said:


> NO!!!!


Yay!


----------



## NeoPhoenix

I walk across the border and get a cab, it only takes around 15 minutes. It might be a bit too hot to do that in the summer though.

The morning hours are from 6-10(although it gets a great deal better after 9)


----------



## Tropicana

Just a news bit on Sharjah which is important for people thinking of moving there to be aware of: 
_
A police officer told Khaleej Times that a number of married couples were detained while sitting in their car in remote desert areas or on the beach late at night because they could not prove that they were married. Several couples lodged complaints saying the police harassed them while sitting in their cars._

This is a substantial area in which Sharjah / Dubai differ. In Dubai, police are almost never going to harass or detain a legally married couple for sitting together in a car .

Marriage card to keep Sharjah cops away


----------



## nm62

In general i have always heard bad about ANJAD (sharjah police)... they are always rude... may be they are trained to be that way due to the Sharia law...

3 weeks back Dubai police asked me for Id card at 5 am... and when i showed it to them... they apologized for wasting my time...


----------



## Amal_44

strange, we've been in Doha for a year and 6 months and I have never came face to face with a police officer and cant recall my husband ever either...maybe should keep the marriage license in the car along with our two kids lol


----------



## Eng.Khaled

Why don't you think of any other areas in Dubai, like Mirdif? It's nice and quite. You have a mall close to you, you can reach the other end of Dubai within 20 min's, and you can reach the other end of Sharjah within less than 20 or 15 min, considering you will be driving against the traffic in both morning and evening rush! and you will be a Dubai citizen which is the cool thing B)


----------



## Toluene

hi Amal,
i can see other members are enriching your subject.
No Need for Salik in the way from Shj. to Qusais (part of Deira).
Salik is available only in Shk Zayed Rd 9 Bur Dubai area), also in Qarhood Bridge ( Deira to Bur Dubai) and Al Maktoom Bridge ( Deira to Bur Dubai).


----------



## Amal_44

Toluene said:


> hi Amal,
> i can see other members are enriching your subject.
> No Need for Salik in the way from Shj. to Qusais (part of Deira).
> Salik is available only in Shk Zayed Rd 9 Bur Dubai area), also in Qarhood Bridge ( Deira to Bur Dubai) and Al Maktoom Bridge ( Deira to Bur Dubai).


thanks very much! I've found apartment search so difficult though, and we leave in two weeks


----------



## Toluene

dont worry, if you wish i will provide couple of real estate offices for you.


----------



## Amal_44

please do, we are coming to look around this weekend


----------



## shemac

Hi,

I have lived in Al Nahda Sharjah for over 10 years. To answer your question about Salik - No you don't have to go through Salik from Sharjah to Al Qusais.

Traffic is not too bad. In fact there are breaks in morning traffic, between 6.15 - 6.30, 8.00 - 8.15, 9.30 - 10.00 etc. So depending on your work hours, you could be lucky


----------



## dubai_warrior

Amal_44 said:


> Hi all, my husband will be working in the Al Qusais area and we are looking for a decent (modest) apartment with 3 bedrooms and a play area and pool. He wanted to check out the Sharjah side because he said it might only be 15 mins. to work (used to a long commute in any case) and it seems the rents are reasonable. But, we've never been there (well I haven't, he may have but doesnt remember exactly). So does anyone have any input on this area? Oh and more importantly, is it permissible to work in Dubai but live in Sharjah or would the residency permit only allow or specify within Dubai limits? Thanks in advance~




Hi Amal,

You should try and check out Nahda Area, Sharjah ..... that should be slightly more expensive than living deep inside Shj but it is right on the border of Dubai & Shj ....... and make sure that the building has a short and clear exit road.

This way, even with the morning traffic I doubt he should take more than 30 mins to get to his office in Qusais .... 

Best is to try and get an apartment on the Sahara Centre side of Nahda, Shj .. Some people I know live in these buildings and actually walk across the fence (behind Sahara center) into Qusais, Dubai where they have parked their cars. Not sure if they have closed the fences now but that should save you a lot of time on the road...... but not sure if these buildings have 3bhk's with a pool. You gotta check that out.

Or, another option would be close to Al Taawun Mall but I gotta warn you that the morning traffic comes to a stand-still but that was about 2 years ago when i lived there ... not sure if it has changed now .......

As of now there are no Salik from shj to dubai... but they are talking about putting a Salik in place on the Dubai-Shj highway.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Arman Baluchi

hye guys...


----------



## bright17

Hi NeoPhoenix,

Do you still live in the Al Nahda area, how are the rents presently. I too am planning to take up a job in DAFZA hence wanted to see if Al Nahda area can be an option for me. I am looking mostly for a 1 bhk. Could you also mention what is the difference in rent between Al qusais and Al Nahda areas?






NeoPhoenix said:


> The rugby club does serve alcohol to its members.
> 
> I live in Al Nahda and work in Al Qusais  so i can give you some input.
> 
> I'm living in a 2 bedroom apartment and the yearly rent is 35k. VERY cheap imo.
> 
> There is a catch. The traffic towards Dubai (from Sharjah) in the mornings are quite miserable. You might have to leave a buffer of about 30 mins if you dont want to be late.
> 
> And its vice versa in the evenings, coming from Dubai to Sharjah after 5 PM can seem like a tedious task. But the fact is that its not stagnant traffic and you'll get home (you might have to spend 10-15 mins crossing 2 kilometers though).
> 
> The place is pretty nice IMO, but it is said to be illegal to have alcohol inside the house(although most households keep some) so it may or may not be a deal breaker.
> 
> There is a park in the middle of Al Nahda, theres a Lulu Hypermarket quite close by and you have a wide array of restaurants in case you want your food delivered.
> 
> There is no issue having visa from a Dubai company and living in Sharjah as your Visa is for UAE.
> 
> Sharjah has SEWA(exactly the same as DEWA) and their bills can be paid in any UAE Xchange outlets.
> 
> If you need to know anything more, let me know


----------



## bright17

is there something called as Al Nahda Dubai , which area differentiates it from Al Nahda Sharjah? Do you still have to endure the sharjah traffic flow to dubai if you are in Al Nahda Dubai?


----------



## storsh.elorm

NeoPhoenix said:


> The rugby club does serve alcohol to its members.
> 
> I live in Al Nahda and work in Al Qusais  so i can give you some input.
> 
> I'm living in a 2 bedroom apartment and the yearly rent is 35k. VERY cheap imo.
> 
> There is a catch. The traffic towards Dubai (from Sharjah) in the mornings are quite miserable. You might have to leave a buffer of about 30 mins if you dont want to be late.
> 
> And its vice versa in the evenings, coming from Dubai to Sharjah after 5 PM can seem like a tedious task. But the fact is that its not stagnant traffic and you'll get home (you might have to spend 10-15 mins crossing 2 kilometers though).
> 
> The place is pretty nice IMO, but it is said to be illegal to have alcohol inside the house(although most households keep some) so it may or may not be a deal breaker.
> 
> There is a park in the middle of Al Nahda, theres a Lulu Hypermarket quite close by and you have a wide array of restaurants in case you want your food delivered.
> 
> There is no issue having visa from a Dubai company and living in Sharjah as your Visa is for UAE.
> 
> Sharjah has SEWA(exactly the same as DEWA) and their bills can be paid in any UAE Xchange outlets.
> 
> If you need to know anything more, let me know


i will be coming to al nadha by end of Nov....how easy is it to get a job


----------

